# Moving to Fuerteventura



## Badja (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm a newbie here. My family and I are hoping to move to Fuerteventura in 2013.
I'd like some advice if possible, we're hoping to rent a property for the first year and so far we're not getting much help. We have two dogs who will be moving with us, both non shedding, completely house trained and crated. Neither of them are left to wander the house alone when no one is home. We've been getting very negative responses from all the property companies we've tried.
Does anyone know of any properties or companies who may be able to help?
Many thanks in advance.
Badja


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Badja said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a newbie here. My family and I are hoping to move to Fuerteventura in 2013.
> I'd like some advice if possible, we're hoping to rent a property for the first year and so far we're not getting much help. We have two dogs who will be moving with us, both non shedding, completely house trained and crated. Neither of them are left to wander the house alone when no one is home. We've been getting very negative responses from all the property companies we've tried.
> Does anyone know of any properties or companies who may be able to help?
> Many thanks in advance.
> Badja


:welcome:

it's rare that rentals in Spain don't allow pets - in fact I think there's something in rental law which says you have the right to keep pets

that notwithstanding - you would probably be better approaching owners directly - maybe offering a 'sweetener' of a larger deposit against any potential damage

if you take a look at our _FAQs & useful info _thread above you'll find a section about renting with links to national rental sites where a lot of owners advertise as well as agents


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Don't know about Fuerteventura, here in the west it is a renters market, loads of properties for rent and apparently no takers.

We are having rain at the moment, Fuerteventura and Lanzarote had floods yesterday!


----------

